# What does your man think of the makeup you wear?



## Kassie (Sep 13, 2012)

OK, so I Know guys always say sweet things like, oh you look beautiful without makeup on. Whatever I mean unless you fell into the good genetic jean pool, then you need a little makeup here and there.

  	I always ask my man what he thinks about my makeup. Is it to dark, to bright, to much!

  	So now I'm asking you, do you know what your man really thinks about your makeup looks?

  	Does he like a smokey look or does he like a clean face with a little mascara.

  	What's his preference.

  	Your mission is to find this out because were wearing the makeup for a reason, to attract men and we go to all that trouble for nothing if they don't like it, or the look isn,t very flattering on us.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm single.

  	However regardless, I wear make-up for me - not to impress any man or woman.  If someone doesn't like my make-up, I don't care. 

  	I don't wear it for others to like or to attract people, I wear it because it's fun, I enjoy it and it's my "me" time in the morning when I'm getting ready to start my day.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 13, 2012)

Im also currently single but when I was involved a short time ago he loved having his own "diva"... I do find that makeup sumtimes intimidates  men but o well, but one doesn't like 10 others will LOVE


----------



## Kassie (Sep 13, 2012)

Peachtwist, I Love that you wear makeup for yourself and no one else thats very inspiring.

  	Pinkcrush, every guy has their thing right heheheh gotta love the diva!


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 13, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm single.
> 
> However regardless, I wear make-up for me - not to impress any man or woman.  If someone doesn't like my make-up, I don't care.
> 
> I don't wear it for others to like or to attract people, I wear it because it's fun, I enjoy it and it's my "me" time in the morning when I'm getting ready to start my day.


  	i'm single as well, but this. i've gotten comments on some of my pictures like "your eye makeup is too heavy, it doesn't look good, why do you wear it like that" and i'm like, i don't care? i know, i do wear a lot of black/greys/smokey looks, but if you don't like it, don't look at me~ this is what i like and nothing no one says is going to make me change my mind or what i wear. 

  	but i'd hope one day i'd find a guy who doesn't care if i do this look or that look and love the fact i'm comfortable with myself no matter what i wear.


----------



## geeko (Sep 14, 2012)

My guy is fine with me with or without make up. But right now as I have cut my hair SUPER short, he told me I have to put on some make up. otherwise I will look like a guy LOL!

  	bUT nevertheless, I wear make up is not to impress him, but I love wearing it. I love my bright e/s colors, I love my blushers... I just love make up. I wear it because i like it not to impress others. So I wun give a damn if others dun like my make up as long as i like it..


----------



## dorni (Sep 14, 2012)

dyingforyou said:


> i'm single as well, but this. i've gotten comments on some of my pictures like "your eye makeup is too heavy, it doesn't look good, why do you wear it like that" and i'm like, i don't care? i know, i do wear a lot of black/greys/smokey looks, but if you don't like it, don't look at me~ this is what i like and nothing no one says is going to make me change my mind or what i wear.
> 
> but i'd hope one day i'd find a guy who doesn't care if i do this look or that look and love the fact i'm comfortable with myself no matter what i wear.


  	Same here, i love dark, smokey looks or really bold lips and i would never ask anybody what he/she thinks of my makeup. Funny thing is, most men seem to like the red lips but not the smoky eyes.


----------



## Kassie (Sep 14, 2012)

I love a good smokey eye, my man doesnt like me wearing red lipstick tho, I do anyway regardless what he thinks.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 14, 2012)

Peachtwist I agree with you, wearing makeup makes me happy, I don't wear it to impress others  My husband prefers me without any makeup but when I do have it on, he does compliment me so that makes me happy


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 15, 2012)

I wear makeup for me and not to attrack guys or impress others because you won't appeal to everyone so its a waste of time to try. Most men I've dated including my fiance prefer as less to no makeup as possible. I wear a more natural look when it comes to makeup because I think it flatters my features better plus I don't want to look completely different with makeup compared to without. The boldest I'll do is a bright lip and my man doesn't really comment on my makeup because its never too much and if I ask him something, I'll take his advice because I trust his judgement.


----------



## tats (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, many of us wear make up for ourselves, but if we were to go on a date, we would probably tryin to do our best make up look to be confident in ourselves and to attract a guy 
  	But then you are being you and if the guy doesn't like the make up it's tuff then.. in my opinion
  	I don't think I would change anything about myself just because some kind guy doesn't like it lol even if it is my bf, he suppose to love everything about me )

  	I tested my bf once.. I wore teal lipstick from Illamasqua(which I loove) once  and when when he saw me he wen't - OMG you look like you've kissed Hulk's butt lol
  	But that is not going to stop me from wearing the lipstick 
  	Apart from teal lipstick, he likes any make up I wear.. I try to experiment with make up, so one day I may look compeletly different to the other and he often compliments me, saying I look beautiful today and so on..

  	I think all guys are different though, some are really not bothered, others prefer smokey eyes, someone else prefers red lipstick and so on..

  	Me personally, if I want to wear smokey eye, I will, if I want to wear red lipstick, I will, if I want to wear teal lipstick, I will, regardless anyones opinion...


----------



## Merula (Sep 15, 2012)

My guy tells me I don't need any, but then again he compliments everything about me and is beyond amazing! However, he's a huge fan of the smokey eye and the red lips. He's very artistic and open minded, so when I do my goth-leaning thing he totally loves it. He's never complained when I wear Illamasqua's more daring lipcolors, like the green Violate ligloss, or the purple Kontrol lipstick. He also loves me in super minimalist makeup as well. He knows I do my makeup for myself and not for anyone else and he tells me as long as I'm happy, he's happy (also, as long as I don't show him my receipts! lol)


----------



## Jenrbelt (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't care what hubby thinks about  my makeup...he's not the one who reads all the fashion mags and if it were up to him, good makeup would probably entail stripes under my eyes like football players!  I do know that he prefers me with a more dramatic eye look and less lipstick.  He doesn't like the dark lippies, but I have been having more fun with more dramatic lip looks lately anyways.  I agree Peachtwist. Some mornings the only thing that drags my butt out of bed is the excitement of trying a new product or look ...especially in the dead of winter! It makes the thought of going to work everyday more digestible when you get to rock a fun new look or product all day! Chases away the duldroms!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 16, 2012)

when i first met my husband, my makeup was minimal (powder, lipgloss, mascara and maybe blush).  after a few years, I got really into makeup art and started to wear a lot more.  then my interests went elsewhere and I wore less and less, but my husband says my skin looks better now than even in the beginning when i was 19.   I guess this is because I really started paying attention to what i put on my face in regards to routine (cleansers, moisturizers) and my nutrition.  I don't wear very much makeup now unless I'm going out with friends or meetings.  I hope he is not just saying this because i'm 31 now, but i also feel my skin is healthier now than years ago.  I glow more.  Eat your greens!


----------



## anne082 (Sep 18, 2012)

I love makeup! i just find it so fun and wearing it makes me happy
	My DH likes me fine w/out it but then again, he compliments me on MY EYESHADOW all the time, which makes me feel even happier.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 18, 2012)

He tells me that I don't need any, but he knows that I enjoy it.  Anytime that we're going out of town via car, he's always down for my CCO visits.


----------



## Kassie (Sep 19, 2012)

I love that you girls all like to wear makeup for yourselves, wearing makeup is kinda impowering in a way


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Sep 19, 2012)

Kassie said:


> I love that you girls all like to wear makeup for yourselves, wearing makeup is kinda impowering in a way


  	Yeah I view makeup as art and a form of expression. Every woman chooses her expression of makeup in her own way and no woman should feel she has to limit her art/expression for anyone. A man who loves you will support all ways in which you choose to express yourself.


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

My SO loves it when I get all dolled up,  though he prefers me to keep it more natural.


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 16, 2012)

My guy loves me in all looks.. simple.. little makeup.. heavy makeup or no makeup.. i keep experimenting with looks and send him pictures.. and he's like only smiling and saying nothing.. i love it


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 16, 2012)

The man I was mad upon... hated makeup.
  	The man who loves me well, it's the opposite he loves bright red or pink lipsticks with a pale complexion or light blushes. He never pays attention to my eye makeup, I never wear any eyeliner so it's soft and hidden by glasses !


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 16, 2012)

My bf likes me natural, if not prefers me that way, but appreciates the skill and creativity it takes to apply "awesome" makeup as he calls it. He also tells me that he scrutinizes other girls makeup very closely now because of me, probably because I talk about it in detail with him sometimes.  I appreciate that he notices!


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 16, 2012)

kaliraksha said:


> My bf likes me natural, if not prefers me that way, but appreciates the skill and creativity it takes to apply "awesome" makeup as he calls it. He also tells me that he scrutinizes other girls makeup very closely now because of me, probably because I talk about it in detail with him sometimes.  I appreciate that he notices!


  	My hubby is exactly the same!  He always says that I'm most beautiful when I first wake up in the morning (sweet, but I think it's a load of crap, haha), but whenever I put on makeup, he's impressed by the looks I create.  He likes to paint, so I sometimes ask for his thoughts on different color combinations and such when I can't decide what I like best.  I think if it was up to him though, I'd barely wear any makeup at all.  Luckily, he respects my love for makeup! 

  	That being said, I have to say I completely agree that makeup should be something you do for *you*.  I feel makeup is supposed to be fun, and when it comes to creating a look, you should always do something that enhances your personal beauty and makes *you* feel amazing...regardless of what anyone else thinks!


----------



## Patricia (Oct 25, 2012)

same here girls, my current BF says he likes me the most without makeup but he really enjoys when i have a sultry smokey eye and he really likes red lips on me

  	i wear makeup for myself as well but it's nice when your other half appreciates the colours, the skills and the final result. when i was younger (and i started getting into makeup, or more like when i became an addict) my then BF didn't like makeup at all... i still wore it but it sucked not being able to share my excitement with him... so it's really cool that now i'm able to ask my partner: "shall i wear blue or green eyeshadow tonight?" it's fun!


----------



## ChosenOne (Oct 25, 2012)

Patricia said:


> same here girls, my current BF says he likes me the most without makeup but he really enjoys when i have a sultry smokey eye and he really likes red lips on me
> 
> i wear makeup for myself as well but it's nice when your other half appreciates the colours, the skills and the final result. when i was younger (and i started getting into makeup, or more like when i became an addict) my then BF didn't like makeup at all... i still wore it but it sucked not being able to share my excitement with him... so *it's really cool that now i'm able to ask my partner: "shall i wear blue or green eyeshadow tonight?" it's fun!*


----------



## Kaidan (Oct 25, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm single.
> 
> However regardless, I wear make-up for me - not to impress any man or woman.  If someone doesn't like my make-up, I don't care.
> 
> I don't wear it for others to like or to attract people, I wear it because it's fun, I enjoy it and it's my "me" time in the morning when I'm getting ready to start my day.


  	I agree a 100%.  


  	Well, I don't have a relationship but most of my friends are guys and even though the majority don't seem to voice out an opinion about me wearing makeup, a few others do when it comes to lipstick.  My best friend prefers the natural look and no bright lipstick.  Another friend really liked a lipstick (Reel Sexy) that I wore to class because it looked like his favorite color and he also likes when I wear orange lipsticks because he says it brightens my face a lot (I still think it's because he likes orange.)  There's another one who told me that red lipstick made me look intimidating, but that doesn't stop me from wearing it.


----------



## fredie (Nov 2, 2012)

I like a light make up in woman.


----------



## fredie (Nov 2, 2012)

I like a light make up in woman.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 2, 2012)

I wear makeup because i feel like it. I actually stopped wearing makeup for a few years because i started work at 6 amand i honeslty cared more about five more minutes of sleep versus waking up early to do my makeup. now that my hours have chaged and i start at 2pm, i get to stay up late (and go on Specktra and beauty blogs all night lol), sleep in and have time to do my makeup. I never stopped collecting tho, just wouldnt use it unless i was going out somewhere. My boyfriend and i usually go to the drive inns, so sometimes i get ready, sometimes i dont. He tella me im beautiful with  or without makeup. He likes when i have my eye makeup on, and he likes all my different lipsticks. His only problem is that he knows he gets no lippy kisses when i got my lips on lol
  	recently he asked me who im trying to look good for i told him im wearing it because i want to not for anyone else. My mom and family would comment on my appearance and sak why i didnt "get ready" anymore. I guess i have made up for these last few years with all my purchases these past two months lol


----------



## lsdptl (Nov 3, 2012)

PeachTwist said:


> I'm single.
> 
> However regardless, I wear make-up for me - not to impress any man or woman.  If someone doesn't like my make-up, I don't care.
> 
> I don't wear it for others to like or to attract people, I wear it because it's fun, I enjoy it and it's my "me" time in the morning when I'm getting ready to start my day.


  	I agree. I am married but I wear makeup because I enjoy it, not for anyone else. I could care less what anyone else thinks.


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 8, 2012)

hehe, my hubby and I have made it a habit that I show him my new looks every morning before I go to work  When I asked him,he likes a smokey eye (with Typographic) the most as well as a blue-eye look with Deep Truth. So more the evening looks.

  	And as you guys mentioned his other favourite is no makeup in the morning... guys can be so sweet


----------



## roop300 (Nov 16, 2012)

for my boyfriend, he doesnt really care but i noticed he does like the light natural looking makeup for the day time, and the heavier stuff for the evenings or parties. i cant justify wearing heavy makeup and dark eyeshadows in the day time on myself so we have the same opinion on my makeup.


----------



## stefala (Jan 14, 2013)

My boyfriend is 100% supportive of my makeup addiction, haha! He doesn't care what I wear because it's my face and he loves me for that! He is impressed by my makeup application usually, so that makes me feel really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All in all, he loves whatever I end up putting on each day! I'm a lucky girl!


----------



## EllenAim (Jan 23, 2013)

My boyfriend likes me with and without makeup 
	I know it sounds like a cliche but it's true


----------



## supermanda (Feb 19, 2013)

I think most guys I've dated are pretty indifferent. However, one of my guy friends recently told me that he likes when I wear brightly colored lipstick


----------



## Love7g (Mar 9, 2013)

My boyfriend actually likes when I'm bare faced. All natural! I guess because when we met in high school I used to wear NO makeup at all.


----------



## Cara (Apr 4, 2013)

My hub says he thinks im better looking with no makeup.... im like yea right, you pay no attention to what i say...so, how can you know i look better with or without!
  	FYI, first thing in the morning is not a good look for me!


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 9, 2013)

I never wore makeup and now just started getting into it and at first my husband was totally against it and now he likes it.  He supports my new "hobby" as I call it.


----------



## stormm (Jul 3, 2013)

he hates when i wear makeup  especially face makeup and i'm really self concious about my skin


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 18, 2013)

don't have a man and couldn't care less if he likes it or not...my body, my $$$$$, so whatever...


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 18, 2013)

He didn't like makeup on girls cause I guess whoever he dated before me was a clown or something cause he was mighty afraid at first lol. But since (I think) I know how Ti apply it and play it very casual during the day he actually likes it.. Well. The kid is marrying me now so.. I guess I'm doing something right. (either that or the cooking I'm still not sure)


----------

